# Just got my first CrashPlan invoice



## davidedric (Apr 1, 2018)

$2.99 for the month, so I guess that means I have 12 cheap months starting now.  I had to search back to last summer to find the discussion - in the event, what did you CrashPlan users decide?
Incidentally, payment was to "DigitalRiverIreland" - looks like tax avoidance is alive and well.
Dave


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 1, 2018)

I upgraded to their Small Business Plan. It just works.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Apr 1, 2018)

I am sticking with CrashPlan for the time being, meaning at least while it is only $2.99/month.  I think it still has the best feature set of the alternatives.

-louie


----------



## LouieSherwin (Apr 1, 2018)

They have recently upgraded the web GUI and the desktop app. It has the new modern look and feel but  they seemed to have removed some of the status and activity information that used to be clearly seen. 

-louie


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 1, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I upgraded to their Small Business Plan. It just works.


Same here.


----------



## davidedric (Apr 1, 2018)

Yes, I upgraded too and I expect to stay there, but just thought I'd ask the question a few months down the line.


----------



## stevevp (Apr 1, 2018)

And me! I wish they'd stop changing the desktop app though ...


----------



## sallynewcomb (Apr 5, 2018)

I upgraded to Small Business too and it has just saved my bacon! A corrupted os on my MBP and an incomplete back up on Time Capsule meant a catastrophic loss of data.......but then I had Crashplan - phew! Worth every penny. Apple still trying to help me retrieve the back up on Time Capsule....it's been a week so far.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Apr 6, 2018)

sallynewcomb said:


> I upgraded to Small Business too and it has just saved my bacon! A corrupted os on my MBP and an incomplete back up on Time Capsule meant a catastrophic loss of data.......but then I had Crashplan - phew! Worth every penny. Apple still trying to help me retrieve the back up on Time Capsule....it's been a week so far.


It's that security that made me decide to go for the Small Business Plan. Despite plenty of on-site backups here, just knowing it's tucked up safely in the cloud is not just reassurance but as you found more than useful if something goes unexpectedly wrong!


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Apr 6, 2018)

I also upgraded to the Small Business plan


----------

